# Sticky  Homemade Vanilla Extract



## Sonnyjim

Last year I purchased 2 fresh vanilla beans from my local grocery store that ran me $6. I used them in some fresh homemade icecream with only the vanilla beans as flavouring(minus the sugar ofcourse). About 3 weeks ago I went online and purchased a pack of 20 fresh fair trade vanilla beans for $11(that's with shipping). 

The recipes is very simple:

345ml(a mickey) of Vodka - cheapest you can find
1 Mason Jar - sterilized
4 fresh vanilla beans

Sterlize the Jar, fill it with the vodka, split the beans down the middle and open them up, and then throw them in the jar. Shake it once a day for the first two weeks, then once a week for the next 3-6 months. 

It's really that simple. In total I will have 345ml of fresh vanilla extract, at which 'real' vanilla extract sells at $10 for about 100ml. 

I posted 2 pictures here. The first one is the Vanilla Extract after just one week and you can see it's already taking on a good colour. The one on the left is a mason jar filled with white sugar with a split vanilla bean in the middle. After 2-3 months this will turn into vanilla sugar and you can use it with your homemade vanilla extract in any recipe like pancakes, muffins, squares, whatever you want.


----------



## Emerald

So ? You gonna put up a link to that vanilla? Or ya just gonna make us all suffer?
It is $.699 for two beans at the store right now and they look little! But I so wanna make my own extract--I have made the vanilla sugar one time from a bean that I had to buy for another dessert and after I scraped the bean and used the middle for the pudding I just stuck the pod in the sugar like you did--I sure miss vanilla sugar in my coffee.


----------



## Sonnyjim

I forgot to add a suggestion for the Vanilla Sugar. I tried putting it in a mason jar however it seems that whatever moisture is in the vanilla beans has allowed the sugar to start clumping up. I am going to take it out of the jar and put it into a thick paper bag and give it a shake every so often. I think this will allow it to breath a bit more. Another suggestion would be to pick up a full half kg bag of sugar and put a good 4 or 5 beans in there.


----------



## Sonnyjim

http://www.auctiva.com/stores/viewstore2.aspx?id=1059232&styleid=12

Here is a link to the store where I purchased the beans. I put a bid for them on ebay but you can get them directly from the store. Hope this helps.


----------



## Freyadog

Been making my own vanilla extract for a long time. When you use some of your vanilla just add a little bit more vodka. those beans will last almost forever. I got my vanilla beans from a health food store. If as rural as we are we have vanilla beans then most places like that will carry them.


----------



## gypsysue

Oooh, thanks guys, for the information on making vanilla extract! I've been wanting this! I can't wait to get some beans and try it! 

I already have vodka!


----------



## The_Blob

why not just remove the label from the original bulk vodka bottle & make a HUGE quantity of the stuff? (750 mL or more) :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald

Sonnyjim said:


> I forgot to add a suggestion for the Vanilla Sugar. I tried putting it in a mason jar however it seems that whatever moisture is in the vanilla beans has allowed the sugar to start clumping up. I am going to take it out of the jar and put it into a thick paper bag and give it a shake every so often. I think this will allow it to breath a bit more. Another suggestion would be to pick up a full half kg bag of sugar and put a good 4 or 5 beans in there.


I had that happen when I made mine that one time- all I did was put it in a bigger mason jar and shook the jar every so often-I would be worried that putting it in a paper bag it would lose some of the nice bouquet of the vanilla. 
When I shook the jar the clumps broke up and more vanilla flavor was in the sugars all the way thru--probably just got all the sugar in contact with the bean that way. :dunno:
I also, while surfing the web found a place that is closer than India to pick up a few beans(but Thanks to you Sonnyjim for the idea of buying them online:wave I ended up buying 30 assorted beans for $14.05 (that is with the shipping!) supposed to be 10 Gourmet Tahitian beans, 10 Gourmet Madagascar type beans and 10 Madagascar grade B for extract. 
That averages about .47¢ a bean compared to $6.99 for two of one kind and $8.16 for two of another brand here in the local stores.
And the background check on the company that is based in PA showed no complaints on the internet or the BBB so I sure hope they come in nice!


----------



## tortminder

Sonnyjim said:


> http://www.auctiva.com/stores/viewstore2.aspx?id=1059232&styleid=12
> 
> Here is a link to the store where I purchased the beans. I put a bid for them on ebay but you can get them directly from the store. Hope this helps.


Won an auction for 50 beans for $6.99. Hope they ship. If so, good deal, if not I'm only out $12.00 with the shipping.


----------



## Emerald

HI! I'm Em and I have a phobia about Ebay!
I have tried to "bid" on stuff on Ebay before and never did get anything I was looking for so I have kinda decided not to try anymore.
I did talk to the folks at the vanilla company I ordered from as I just tried to order from another company some parts and they had a problem with the debit card(we got it fixed tho) and the nice man there said that they had no problems and that it was gonna go in the mail tomorrow so it shouldn't take too long for me to get it. Probably get it quicker from PA to MI than trying to get a package from the other side of my town to me via the mail! lol:2thumb:


----------



## Sonnyjim

Tortminder, great to hear you got a good deal and I hope it works out for you. My wife made some bread pudding with some homemade bread and since I had them, fresh vanilla beans. I would have used the extract if it was ready but it still needs some more time. 

As for buying off of ebay, I have never run into a problem because I mainly buy from people who make a living off of it. I wouldn't purchase from a joe blow and always pay through my paypal account. Anyways, these guys were awsome and I would buy from them again. If I can find cheaper back home, I always like to support local so I'll get it from there.


----------



## JayJay

I know this is off-topic...but today I made homemade pancake syrup...it was so easy..took inexpensive ingredients, and tastes so yummy---

I introduced myself to Mapleline from Wamart--I'd never heard of it.

Syrup--Just like Mom's.

I can't wait to have pancakes.


----------



## The_Blob

tortminder said:


> Won an auction for 50 beans for $6.99. Hope they ship. If so, good deal, if not I'm only out $12.00 with the shipping.


well if they don't; this falls under mail fraud, which is a federal offense


----------



## CulexPipiens

You're not limited to just vodka either. I've been making my own vanilla for awhile using a variety of alchols and they all worked fine. Think vanilla-rum for a start...


----------



## The_Blob

CulexPipiens said:


> You're not limited to just vodka either. I've been making my own vanilla for awhile using a variety of alchols and they all worked fine. Think vanilla-rum for a start...


I thought the idea behind using vodka was to just taste the vanilla & not have it blend/ be diluted by other flavors... :dunno:


----------



## Aemilia

We have been using rum as well. Even though I need DH to run me something through his still asap because I can't afford any alcohol atm.

I bought vanilla beans online much cheaper and split the order with my neighbor.


----------



## Emerald

I was thinking about making a bit of home made Kahlua and adding a vanilla bean in for extra yummy!
Or maybe some good brandy and infusing a bit in there! Or maybe I will get a bit more honey and make some vanilla mead! Whooo Hoo! the ideas are endless!


----------



## CulexPipiens

The_Blob said:


> I thought the idea behind using vodka was to just taste the vanilla & not have it blend/ be diluted by other flavors... :dunno:


Depends on the use of the vanilla. My last refill was with some Brandy and that made for a nice addition to the french toast batter. It really is a very subtle flavor and to be honest in many uses I can't tell what alcohol was used but sometimes you do get a hint of the extra flavor.


----------



## Emerald

CulexPipiens said:


> Depends on the use of the vanilla. My last refill was with some Brandy and that made for a nice addition to the french toast batter. It really is a very subtle flavor and to be honest in many uses I can't tell what alcohol was used but sometimes you do get a hint of the extra flavor.


Try adding a splash of vodka to your spaghetti sauce some time--I am sure that there is a huge technical explanation on why, but it really does awaken the flavor even tho vodka(well the good stuff at least) really doesn't add any flavor like wine would.


----------



## Sonnyjim

I will be taking another 4 beans to some rum and another of whiskey to trail it. I'll let you know how it goes in a few months once it's ready.


----------



## Emerald

Whoo Hoo! just got my vanilla beans in the mail and I must say I am very happy with what I got- I ordered a 30 bean trial pack with the 10 prime gourmet of the Madagascar bourbon and the 10 of the gourmet Tahitian and the 10 Madagascar b grade for extract and since I ordered $10 worth of beans I got another 10 Tahitian b grade for extract for free!
So for $14.05 (that is with shipping) I got 20 gourmet beans and 20 extract or grade B beans! That means that they were .35¢ a bean! What a deal compared to the store prices!
Now I am gonna have to start thinking on what to do with them! whoo hoo!:2thumb:
The only difference between them Grade A and B seem to be color and they B's are a tad shorter. And from the research I have been doing there should really only be a difference in looks but not flavor, but I guess I will find out soon!


----------



## *Andi

Emerald that is awesome! 

I need to pick up some vodka so I can give this a try. By-the-way Sonnyjim,
thanks for posting and keep us up-to-date.


----------



## rhrobert

I picked up a dozen on EBay for $3.98 shipped. I used Everclear because it's what we had, and I sure ain't drinking anymore of that...jeebus it's awful 
Awful strong, awful good, awful intoxicating, just plain awful.


----------



## Emerald

Well I went and picked up some of the vodka that we usually get when we are going to have drinks- I figure if I drink it then it should be fine for extract making.
But I also picked up a nice dark Jamaican rum for the hubby as he is partial to rum and coke and I put a bean in there so that by New Year's eve he can have some special rum and coke for the celebration.
I put all the beans into mason jars and labeled them so that I know what is what.
I even got an extra bean in the Tahitian Grade B! I love freeby stuff!

But it has been a long time since I used a real bean and that was only one and I was shocked at the smell of them--when you put your nose in the jar it is almost too overpowering but when you just waft your hand over the jar an sniff it is intoxicating. And after splitting the one for the rum, my hands smelt wonderful.
And now that I got the packs open you can really tell the difference in the grades and even the types of beans. The Grade A's are soft and plump and richly dark compared to the Grade B. But they both smell nice. 
The Tahitian type has a lighter aroma and the Madagascar Bourbon's have a really deep rich aroma.
Sorry if this is too much info, but I do like to share my findings for those who might not know if they really want to try this or not.. I got to say- go for it as I am that happy with them!


----------



## aklavik

thanks for the vanilla making lesson im going to give this a try.


----------



## Sonnyjim

aklavik said:


> thanks for the vanilla making lesson im going to give this a try.


Anything for another Northerner . And it's soo easy to do.


----------



## aklavik

sonnyjim i used to be a real northerner , high arctic type, now im a southern type, miss the northern lights, dont miss the northern store (bay) or dial up, looks like i might be working north of 60 in a month or so, couple hours of daylight in feb, dark 27/7 in aklavik right now.


----------



## Aemilia

Well we have never made rum, so we have two batches going. One is brown sugar, water and yeast in the big bucket (what DH usually uses). The other is a 'recipe' he found on youtube. You take a big glass bottle, put in 1 gal water, molassas and yeast. So we are trying that too. I'll let everyone know how/if it works.

We did find that the quick rise yeast works much better than regular yeast.


----------



## Emerald

Aemilia said:


> Well we have never made rum, so we have two batches going. One is brown sugar, water and yeast in the big bucket (what DH usually uses). The other is a 'recipe' he found on youtube. You take a big glass bottle, put in 1 gal water, molassas and yeast. So we are trying that too. I'll let everyone know how/if it works.
> 
> We did find that the quick rise yeast works much better than regular yeast.


Better than bread yeasts look for online or in a brew store something called "Turbo Yeast" it is what is used in the industry to make the mash that they distill alcohol from. Makes a nasty wine but very high alcohol tolerance to the yeast. Many bread yeast poop out at about 12 to 14% while the Turbo Yeast will go to at least 22% if not a tad higher.
But here is my disclaimer--as far as I know it is still illegal to distill spirits in your home.. While making wine and "ice" distilling it is not.


----------



## Aemilia

Thanks for the tip we'll have to order some. (And it's legal here as long as you don't sell any alcohol. That's the first thing we checked!)


----------



## UncleJoe

Question for all you folks playing with vanilla beans. 

I am experimenting with making my own hot cocoa mix. So far it's a little lacking in flavor with just the dry ingredients. When I make a cup to drink, I add a little (imitation) vanilla and it makes a big difference in the taste. So my question is, if I would put a vanilla bean or pod into the dry mix, do you think the flavor would be transferred to it?


----------



## Reblazed

OH YEAH ... Uncle Joe! and imho it makes the cocoa taste like it has marshmallows in it. yum! :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe

All righty then. Thank you.  If I have, say, 5lbs of dry mix, how many beans or pods would I want to use and how long would they need to be in the mix? Could they be left in TOO long? Can they be used in something else after the cocoa mix?

Figured I'd ask everything all at once instead of spreading it out in a bunch of posts.


----------



## Reblazed

Don't know any reason they can't be used after .... mine were used BEFORE in powdered sugar (which is what gave me the idea for cocoa). I haven't any idea how long it takes since I normally put together the cocoa mix (5+ lbs) late summer just to be sure I have it on the first cool 'hot cocoa' day ... I'd guess as soon as you can smell the vanilla it'd be ready. So far (being the laid back type of person I am) I've just left them in the mix ... when they get in the way of scooping I'll probably remove them and see if they still have flavor to add to something else. I'm _almost_ positive that sooner or later they'll be done helping me be a gourmet cook. 

_OOPS ... sorry forgot to say I'm using 3 beans_


----------



## UncleJoe

OK. Thanks. Time to order some beans! :beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue

UncleJoe said:


> All righty then. Thank you.  If I have, say, 5lbs of dry mix, how many beans or pods would I want to use and how long would they need to be in the mix? Could they be left in TOO long? Can they be used in something else after the cocoa mix?
> 
> Figured I'd ask everything all at once instead of spreading it out in a bunch of posts.


Feel like sharing your recipe with us, UncleJoe? It sounds like something we'd like to mix up and store, too!


----------



## mdprepper

UncleJoe-- you could just flavor the sugar that you will be using for the cocoa mix. Make a large batch of vanilla sugar to keep on hand, then you can have sugar with a little extra flavor for anything you want to put it in. Put it in your coffee, shortbread cookie recipes, where ever you want that little something extra! Then you could reuse the beans to make extract and not have to worry about the chocolate flavor transferring with the bean to your next use of the bean.


----------



## UncleJoe

Now there's something that never occured to me; flavored sugar. Sounds interesting. :kiss:

GS, I'm still working on the mixture. When I'm happy with it I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Reblazed

*Hot Cocoa Recipe*

The basic recipe I've used for years is ....

1#9oz box Powdered Milk
2# box Nestle Quick
1# jar Creamora
2 cups Powdered sugar

Mix well .... approx 1/4 cup mix per mug of hot water.

I've always made a double batch to use as gifts for family and friends.

Since the vanilla beans worked so well, I'm thinking of trying flavored creamers next.


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm using unsweetened cocoa since I have a bunch in stock.


----------



## Idaholady

Um, back to the recipe for a moment. How long does the vanilla bean stay in the vodka? Can I reuse the vanilla beans to make additional extract?

Thanks, I appreciate the recipe. I think that spices and these kinds of extracts will be invaluable to have once prices go sky high or we can't get the stuff at the store anymore.


----------



## lotsoflead

I opened the thread up becase I thought it was about vanilla, but i find that it's about cocoa


----------



## mdprepper

Okay, back to Vanilla. Here are some quick, easy links:

Homemade Vanilla Sugar Recipes : TipNut.com

Making Homemade Vanilla Extract: {Recipes & Tips} : TipNut.com


----------



## Emerald

Idaholady said:


> Um, back to the recipe for a moment. How long does the vanilla bean stay in the vodka? Can I reuse the vanilla beans to make additional extract?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the recipe. I think that spices and these kinds of extracts will be invaluable to have once prices go sky high or we can't get the stuff at the store anymore.


I am just starting out on this venture but from my research and from friends on another site- you leave the beans in the vodka till there is not any flavor left- and they said to let it sit for at least 6 weeks to 6 months to really attain the best extract-after it gets to the 6 months she takes out some to fill a smaller bottle and adds plain vodka to the bottle to fill it up again and she has had her bottle for over 5 years, taking some out to fill the smaller bottle and refilling the big bottle each time and says that the flavor has not diminished yet. She did the same as I did tho and added more than just a couple beans- I put 5 beans(split) into 2 cups of vodka(still looking for a nice bottle to put them all in, they are in mason jars now) and the color of the vodka is like a medium iced tea, but it has only been a couple of weeks so far. the smell of the vanilla extract smells nice and a small taste shows that while it is starting to taste more like vanilla it is still too alcoholy.
I must say that the 5 Tahitian beans in vodka does not smell as strong as the 5 Madagascar Bourbon in vodka-If in a few months it isn't as strong I might just put both sample jars together to get a blend.
I would like to tell everyone about the other things I have done but I have been so damned busy the last few weeks that I haven't even had a chance to try cooking anything else yet! I do tons of cooking and coordinating party plans to think of trying any fancy stuff yet.. But I have big plans for January!


----------



## Emerald

lotsoflead said:


> I opened the thread up because I thought it was about vanilla, but i find that it's about cocoa


Never skip to the end of the thread first! lol


----------



## UncleJoe

lotsoflead said:


> I opened the thread up becase I thought it was about vanilla, but i find that it's about cocoa


oops: Sorry, I guess that's my fault.  I moved the cocoa recipe to a new thread. It can continue there if need be.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f54/dry-cocoa-mix-5016/


----------



## Idaholady

Thanks UncleJoe....guess there was a little thread drift goin' on there.....


----------



## Emerald

UncleJoe said:


> oops: Sorry, I guess that's my fault.  I moved the cocoa recipe to a new thread. It can continue there if need be.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f54/dry-cocoa-mix-5016/


Well in your defense--you*were *putting vanilla beans in your cocoa mix right!  
As for drifting off topic I can't say that it has at all compared to some of the other threads running amok around here!
No need to be a topic nazi :club: Lots o' lead.


----------



## mdprepper

I thought about this thread while I was at the grocery store. I checked the price of vanilla beans.

*$13.89 for 2 beans!!!!*


----------



## BadgeBunny

I got nuthing to say except this is a bit of an old school tag. 

I am off to scout for vanilla beans ... oh, and I need to take a trip to the liquor store ...


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Just ordered our beans--looking forward to making some extract and sugar. Thanks for sharing


----------



## *Andi

Looking for updates here folks ... 

how did it go? I got a late start and have a month to go ...

How did we do?


----------



## Emerald

Well the two different types do have a different fragrance and flavor! both good but different.. The extract can stand to go for a while longer to be stronger but tasted great in the cupcakes I made for Hubbies birthday... The vanilla sugar tho is yummy!
The vanilla rum was good, but I am thinking to make another bottle(bigger too!)with a bit of clove and a bit of cinnamon along with the vanilla bean.
For more info.
The Tahitian vanilla beans have a lighter and more flowery type flavor and aroma!
The Madagascar Bourbon beans have a more robust and French vanilla type flavor and aroma.
I might just start another bottle of extract with both types of beans to see what it tastes like..


----------



## Jason

I have a friend (male) who sold Pampered Chef stuff for a while as a sideline. He did well because he was kind of a novelty-most Pampered Chef salespeople, at least around us, are ladies. He'd do little magic tricks and the little old ladies just ate it up.

My point-one of the Pampered Chef tricks that he taught was to make vanilla extract in this same way. He'd do one on the spot at his shows, slit 2 beans, put them in some cheap-o vodka, and give it away to one of the show's attendees as a door prize at some point in the show. People were amazed and clamored over each other to try and win the stuff.


----------



## weedygarden

JayJay said:


> I know this is off-topic...but today I made homemade pancake syrup...it was so easy..took inexpensive ingredients, and tastes so yummy---
> 
> I introduced myself to Mapleline from Wamart--I'd never heard of it.
> 
> Syrup--Just like Mom's.
> 
> I can't wait to have pancakes.


I grew up on homemade syrup made with Mapeline.

I do not know if there is a recipe on the bottle, but this is how we make syrup:

Bring to a boil and cook until all the sugars are dissolved:

1 cup water
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup white sugar

Remove from heat and stir in 1 teaspoon mapeline flavoring. You can eat this hot or save for later. If it is saved, I re-heat it again.

Sometimes I add vanilla flavoring also.


----------



## partdeux

*Andi said:


> Looking for updates here folks ...
> 
> how did it go? I got a late start and have a month to go ...
> 
> How did we do?


I honestly think the beans I bought were previously used to make extract. Flavor isn't nearly as intense as I expected, but as I finished the pint, dumped the extra bean into the qt jar. We'll see if I get an increase in flavor. Been using it on a regular basis, it's still better than store bought.


----------



## UncleJoe

Well, after 2 years of thinking about it, I finally ordered and received my first batch of vanilla beans. 35 beans for $15.50. I have to stop in tomorrow and pick up some vodka but I couldn't wait to open them up so I started some vanilla sugar tonight. 12 cups of sugar and 3 beans in a large glass jar. 

I'm hoping it will have taken on the vanilla flavor by Christmas day so I can use it to make ice cream.


----------



## Grimm

I'm glad I found this thread. I almost picked up a bottle of vanilla extract at Costco today and now I think I'll make my own.


----------



## UncleJoe

Since this is back up I might as well update.

It took about 3 weeks for the sugar to take on the vanilla flavor. I shook and turned the jar almost everyday let more of it come in contact with the beans. I used 2 cups in my no-bake oatmeal cookies instead of the artificial extract I normally use. The flavor really came out. I immediately replaced the sugar I used and mixed it in well with the old sugar. It seems to have absorbed the vanilla much quicker this time.

Picked up the vodka a couple days before Christmas and dropped 3 beans in a fifth. I would shake that every time I did the sugar. I _has_ darkened some but after nearly 2 months I don't really smell vanilla when I open the bottle. I'm beginning to wonder if I should have started with 4-5 beans instead of just 3. I'm going to let it go until April and see how it goes. Then I'll decide whether or not to add more.

The beans I didn't use I repacked in groups of 5 and vacuum packed them. They should keep for awhile that way.


----------



## partdeux

I split the beans open and used twice as many. 

However, the beans I received already smelled of alcohol. I think the site I bought them from was sending out used beans.


----------



## Grimm

partdeux said:


> I split the beans open and used twice as many.
> 
> However, the beans I received already smelled of alcohol. I think the site I bought them from was sending out used beans.


Who were you getting from?


----------



## UncleJoe

partdeux said:


> I split the beans open and used twice as many.
> 
> However, the beans I received already smelled of alcohol. I think the site I bought them from was sending out used beans.


I sliced mine open as well.

Twice as many? Hmmmmmm.



Grimm said:


> Who were you getting from?


Here's where I got mine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CR1ELU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## Bobbb

Why do this? Is the flavor richer than store-bought? Is it cheaper than store-bought?

For those with greenhouses have you thought of growing your own vanilla beans. I can't believe how expensive these beans are.

Do the beans lose their flavor potency in a short period of time or do they emit flavor into the vodka for years (I've read that people should top up the vodka as they use it.)


----------



## *Andi

Bobbb said:


> Why do this? Is the flavor richer than store-bought? Is it cheaper than store-bought?
> 
> yes, IMO the flaor was richer and cheaper
> 
> For those with greenhouses have you thought of growing your own vanilla beans. I can't believe how expensive these beans are.
> 
> No I have never thought of growing my own for I got the beans rather cheap
> 
> Do the beans lose their flavor potency in a short period of time or do they emit flavor into the vodka for years (I've read that people should top up the vodka as they use it.)
> 
> I read the same report and it is a work in progress.  I will let you know how it works out.


Hope this helps ...


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> I sliced mine open as well.
> 
> Twice as many? Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Here's where I got mine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CR1ELU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


I was curious who to avoid since it was mentioned the beans smelt like vodka when they arrived.


----------



## Grimm

Bobbb said:


> Why do this? Is the flavor richer than store-bought? Is it cheaper than store-bought?
> 
> For those with greenhouses have you thought of growing your own vanilla beans. I can't believe how expensive these beans are.
> 
> Do the beans lose their flavor potency in a short period of time or do they emit flavor into the vodka for years (I've read that people should top up the vodka as they use it.)


They come from orchids. Orchids can require a lot of care and fine tuning their environment to survive. It might not be worth the effort to grow them for some people.


----------



## Bobbb

For a dollar per bean I'd give thought to growing my own in my greenhouse. I'm going to give this a look-see. It's not a high priority use for me but I'm just having trouble justifying paying that kind of money for BEANS!!!!!

I see Grimm has responded. So maybe the labor intensity is what pushes up the price. 

Looks like I've got some reading to do.


----------



## Grimm

Bobbb said:


> For a dollar per bean I'd give thought to growing my own in my greenhouse. I'm going to give this a look-see. It's not a high priority use for me but I'm just having trouble justifying paying that kind of money for BEANS!!!!!
> 
> I see Grimm has responded. So maybe the labor intensity is what pushes up the price.
> 
> Looks like I've got some reading to do.


If you do grow the orchid genus Vanilla I'll buy fresh beans from you.

I can grow lots of different plants but orchids I kill.


----------



## UncleJoe

Bobbb said:


> Why do this? Is the flavor richer than store-bought? Is it cheaper than store-bought?


Can't answer for flavor yet but cost? Considerably!

Store bought- about $2.00 per oz

$15.00- 1.75 liters of vodka
. 1.75 liters = 59oz

$16.00- 35 beans
. 5-6 beans per bottle = about $2.00

Homemade - $17.00/59oz = $0.29/oz

Store - $118.00/59oz = $2.00/oz



Bobbb said:


> Do the beans lose their flavor potency in a short period of time or do they emit flavor into the vodka for years (I've read that people should top up the vodka as they use it.)


Don't know about vodka yet as it still has 4 months to "brew" but so far my 3 beans have flavored the original 1 gallon jar of sugar plus the next 4 cups I've added to it.



Grimm said:


> I was curious who to avoid since it was mentioned the beans smelt like vodka when they arrived.


They came vacuum packed. When I sliced open the package all I could smell was vanilla and it was a deep, rich smell. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> Can't answer for flavor yet but cost? Considerably!
> 
> Store bought- about $2.00 per oz
> 
> $15.00- 1.75 liters of vodka
> . 1.75 liters = 59oz
> 
> $16.00- 35 beans
> . 5-6 beans per bottle = about $2.00
> 
> Homemade - $17.00/59oz
> 
> Store - $118.00/59oz
> 
> Don't know about vodka yet as it still has 4 months to "brew" but so far my 3 beans have flavored the original 1 gallon jar of sugar plus the next 4 cups I've added to it.
> 
> They came vacuum packed. When I sliced open the package all I could smell was vanilla and it was a deep, rich smell. I would buy from them again.


I found an ebay seller selling 1/2 lb (about 70 beans) for $26 and free shipping. Grade A I might add.


----------



## partdeux

I don't recall the vendor who I bought the beans from, found the source in amazon. They also sold extract, so my concern was I essentially bought used beans.

WRT store bought, most store bought extract to me is "bitter". I found the longer the homemade extract aged, the less bitter it became.


----------



## *Andi

sonnyjim ... I'm not sure where you are tonight as I once again look up this recipe.

But I wish you well as I make my next batch of vanilla extract ... :flower:


----------



## Meerkat

I never heard of making your own extract before,this is a good idea.


----------



## myrtle55

Put my beans in my vodka yesterday...thanks for the idea!


----------

